# New York City, have questions about Flex



## SpiritualGangster (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm a college student and want to do Flex on the side. I'm going through the sign-up process and they require commercial car insurance. The rates I'm seeing from mainstream insurance carriers are $1200+ (I pay like $350 for my regular insurance) for 6 months, which is astronomical. Is there a cheaper way to get this type of insurance to meet this requirement?

Also, say I wanted to work 10+ hours a day, would I be able to? Just trying to see if it's economically feasible to take on this gig.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Realistically, one 4 hour shift (most days a week) a day is obtainable.

Some markets, you might be able to get a second shift some days.

This is logistics, not prime.

g


----------



## SpiritualGangster (Oct 6, 2016)

How is it for Prime? (That's what my email is offering me)


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Someone else will have to respond.... hopefully in your market.

Seems your insurance requirement is high and might not be worth it with the extra expense 

g


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

SpiritualGangster said:


> Also, say I wanted to work 10+ hours a day, would I be able to? Just trying to see if it's economically feasible to take on this gig.


I would use the search button, there are some older threads on here of people from New York. Most of them dont post here anymore but from what I remember C.I. makes it not worth it.

Also your chances of going over 8 hours a day is almost zero so dont count on that.


----------

